# rapport chabalier sur l'alcool comme une drogue



## joeldu18cher (24 Novembre 2005)

aujourd'hui  hervé chabalier rend un rapport sur la lutte contre l'alcoolisme et le statut de l'alcool en france (il propose notamment de mettre la mention "boire tue " sur les bouteilles comme pour le tabac "fumer tue")
on donnera des liens vers ce rapport un peu plus tard mais quel est votre avis ? 
souvent au bar mac g, le vin est déifié et interdit d'en dire du mal ? alors ?
et évitez vos délires faciles  :rateau: 


p.s: pour chabalier , les politiques sont coupables .. il ya quelques années , une nuit fêtant le touraine primeur avait donné lieu à un reportage qui m'avait choqué : on voyait le maire de tours tout sourire et à coté de lui, le patron du viticole local dire : " il faut rapprocher le vin de la jeunesse!"


----------



## golf (24 Novembre 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> ...on donnera des liens...


J'aime bien le "on"


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (24 Novembre 2005)

*Mon bère me disait toujours*
"l'eau bue éclate"

Aussi, j'ai pris mes dispositions, n'en déplaise à monsieur Chabalier.


----------



## joeldu18cher (24 Novembre 2005)

tiens, pur alcoolo déjà debout pour me répondre,comme toujours à coté de la plaque ... je m'attendais à te voir venir en premier ! quant à golf, j'ai pas le temps de chercher de lien pour le moment  :rose:


----------



## PA5CAL (24 Novembre 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> (...) on donnera des liens vers ce rapport un peu plus tard (...)


Il semble que le rapport soit en vente chez Robert Laffont. Y a-t-il une chance qu'il soit aussi accessible en ligne, gratuitement, sur Internet ?


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (24 Novembre 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> ..........




*Ce triste message*
plein de condescendance et de jugements hâtifs stéréotypés est masqué car joeldu18cher est désormais sur votre liste d'ignorés.


----------



## Dos Jones (24 Novembre 2005)

PA5CAL a dit:
			
		

> Il semble que le rapport soit en vente chez Robert Laffont. Y a-t-il une chance qu'il soit aussi accessible en ligne, gratuitement, sur Internet ?


C'est un bouquin, voir ici...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (24 Novembre 2005)

joeltropcher a dit:
			
		

> ...une nuit fêtant le *touraine primeur*...



:afraid:... en effet c'est pas avec ce genre de breuvage qu' "on" siffle: ) va donner envie au jeune de s intéresser à notre boisson nationale...
Je propose d'écrire ceci sur les bouteilles de vin à l'avenir :
"un verre ça va, 3 verres ça va mieux..."


----------



## N°6 (24 Novembre 2005)

Cette idée est tellement bonne que je suis convaincu qu'elle sera bientôt appliquée à d'autre domaines.

Gageons que très bientôt nous pourrons lire "*Conduire tue*" sur le tableau de bord de nos voitures,
 ou bien "*Les pesticides peuvent entraîner des troubles de la fécondité*" sur les cageots de goldens.
"*Faites vous aider pour arrêter de frapper votre femme : téléphonez au 0825...*" sur les poings des maris violents serait peut-être une idée à creuser ?  
Pour l'amiante c'est un peu tard... Mais j'ai confiance, et nul doute qu'à la prochaine commande ( :rateau: ), on n'omettra pas d'apposer en très gros "*Bombarder tue*" sur le Rafale.  

Et pour les plus insouciants d'entre vous :love: , je rappelle que :
"*Vivre nuit gravement à votre santé et à celle de votre entourage*"


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (24 Novembre 2005)

sur les boites de cassoulet : "abuser du cassoulet porte atteinte à la couche d'ozone"...
 




			
				joelmachin a dit:
			
		

> et évitez vos délires faciles...


...c'est pas mon genre


----------



## madlen (24 Novembre 2005)

Ces mecs la vont nous pourrir la vie jusque au bout


----------



## supermoquette (24 Novembre 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> il ya quelques années , une nuit fêtant le touraine primeur avait donné lieu à un reportage qui m'avait choqué : on voyait le maire de tours tout sourire et à coté de lui, le patron du viticole local dire : " il faut rapprocher le vin de la jeunesse!"


Je ne connais pas le cadre dans lequel celà a été dit, mais si c'est pour contrer les alcoopops et autre coktail ou bière, je suis assez d'accord avec le viticole


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (24 Novembre 2005)

*Les mecs attention*
vous commencez à délirer trop facilement !


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (24 Novembre 2005)

*Boire un petit coup c'est agréable*
Boire un petit coup c'est doux
Mais il ne faut pas rouler dessous la table
Boire un petit coup c'est agréable
Boire un petit coup c'est doux

Allons dans les bois ma mignonette
Allons dans les bois du roi!
Nous y cueillerons la frîche violette
Allons dans les bois ma mignonette
Allons dans les bois du roi!

Non Firmin, tu n'auras pas ma rose
Non Firmin, tu n'l'auras pas
Car Monsieur le curé a défendu la chose
Non Firmin, tu n'auras pas ma rose
Non Firmin, tu n'l'auras pas

J'aime le jambon et la saucisse
J'aime le jambon c'est bon!
Mais j'aime encore mieux le lait de ma nourrice
J'aime le jambon et le saucisse
J'aime le jambon c'est bon!


----------



## golf (24 Novembre 2005)

madlen a dit:
			
		

> Ces mecs la vont nous pourrir la vie jusque au bout


Ça dérange, hein 

Quelque chose me dit que ce fil va être encore plus débile que celui du tabac :rateau:

L'abus d'alcool est dangereux et surtout dangereux envers les autres...
L'alcoolisme est une maladie...

Les "pouvoirs publics" sur ce sujet font preuve d'absolu cynisme et d'une hypocrisie que n'égale les recettes fiscales encaissées 

Ceci dit, les alcools sont festifs, consommés modérément et en toute conscience


----------



## golf (24 Novembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Boire un petit coup c'est agréable*
> Boire un petit coup c'est doux
> Mais il ne faut pas rouler dessous la table
> Boire un petit coup c'est agréable
> ...


Aller, viens boire un p'tit coup à la maison


----------



## rezba (24 Novembre 2005)

madlen a dit:
			
		

> Ces mecs la vont nous pourrir la vie jusque au bout


Le pire, c'est qu'ils vont nous pourrir la mort. :rateau:

N'empêche, on vit une époque formidable. Le gouvernement français demande à un ex-alcoolique célèbre de réunir un groupe de travail et de pondre un rapport, sous l'égide de l'Etat. Ledit rapport est publié aux éditions Robert Laffont, et n'est donc pas disponible au téléchargement, ni d'aucune autre manière gratuite.
Pendant ce temps, un député de l'Hérault, viticulteur près de chez moi et chef de service de gastro-entérologie à l'hopital Pompidou, mène la bataille parlementaire pour assouplir la loi Evin, contre le gouvernement qu'il soutient par ailleurs.
Toujours dans le même temps, ce même gouvernement baisse les crédits de la Mission Interministérielle de Lutte contre la Drogue et la Toxicomanie, qui a eu le mérite d'assimiler l'alcool aux drogues dures depuis un rapport de 2000.
Ça devient dur à suivre ?
L'alcool est un fléau ? Surement, si on le dit. D'ailleurs, l'alcool est, en France, responsable, chaque jour, de cinq morts sur la route. En moyenne, hein! En moyenne toujours, il y a 12 morts quotidiens sur la route. Comme l'aurait dit Coluche, mort sur la route, 5 à cause de l'alcool, 7 à cause d'autre chose, c'est moins dangereux de boire.
Les viticulteurs sont en crise ? C'est vrai. Mais la piquette produite par le bon député des viticulteurs ne mérite de figurer dans aucun guide digne de cette appellation.
Tout ça vous tourne la tête plus qu'un verre de vin ?
Rassurez-vous, le chiffre d'affaires de Pernod-Ricard est, sur le marché français, en hausse de 6,9% pour les 9 premiers mois de 2005.


----------



## madlen (24 Novembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Rassurez-vous, le chiffre d'affaires de Pernod-Ricard est, sur le marché français, en hausse de 6,9% pour les 9 premiers mois de 2005.



C'est la ou ça devient grave... car j'ai l'impression que les gens ce "bourre la gueule" tout seul chez eux de peur de prendre la voiture pour aller boire un coup dans un bar entre amis.

Dans les grande ville ça va, mais les bistros de village commence a être méchamment déserter.


----------



## rezba (24 Novembre 2005)

Dommage collatéral : le gouvernement invente le vin triste. :rateau:

_Edith : enfin, non, il n'invente rien. Les suédois et les norvégiens ont été précurseurs en ce domaine._


----------



## loustic (24 Novembre 2005)

N°6 a dit:
			
		

> Cette idée est tellement bonne que je suis convaincu qu'elle sera bientôt appliquée à d'autre domaines.
> 
> Gageons que très bientôt nous pourrons lire "*Conduire tue*" sur le tableau de bord de nos voitures,
> ou bien "*Les pesticides peuvent entraîner des troubles de la fécondité*" sur les cageots de goldens.
> ...


*MOURIR TUE* à inscrire sur les cercueils !


----------



## La mouette (24 Novembre 2005)

*Boire plus longtemps pour boire moins*

Les pubs britanniques sont autorisés à partir du 24.11. 2005 à ouvrir après 23 heures. Paradoxalement, le gouvernement espère ainsi réduire la consommation d'alcool. 

Source: le Temps.ch


----------



## loustic (24 Novembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Le pire, c'est qu'ils vont nous pourrir la mort. :rateau:
> 
> N'empêche, on vit une époque formidable...


A qui le dites-vous !


----------



## Jc Milhet (24 Novembre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> J'aime bien le "on"



on est un con.....
c'est bien connnu....


----------



## al02 (24 Novembre 2005)

On en parle ici : Une personne sur 10 malade de l'alcool en France hic !!


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (24 Novembre 2005)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> *MOURIR TUE* à inscrire sur les cercueils !




*Sans oublier la mention*
POURRIR PUE.


----------



## jahrom (24 Novembre 2005)

Moi j'en ai ras le bol de tous ces cons qui sous pretexte de vouloir notre bien, nous emmerdent à longueur de temps pour ce donner bonne conscience.
Moi je me déchire la gueule, pour oublier dans le merdier dans lequel les politiciens nous mettent.
Oui je sais, je suis un peu enervé, et ces temps ci je ne poste pas beaucoup car je bosse énormément...
D'ailleurs, heureusement que je picole pour me détendre, car sinon ma vie serait d'un emmerdant, je vous raconte pas...

Salut 

edit pour rezba et amok : J'adooooore baiser bourré....


----------



## rezba (24 Novembre 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> D'ailleurs, heureusement que je picole pour me détendre, car sinon ma vie serait d'un emmerdant, je vous raconte pas...
> 
> Salut



Tu devrais essayer le sexe, aussi.


----------



## Hippocampe (24 Novembre 2005)

Tant que c'est les mecs bourrés qui crèvent dans leur bagnole, bah ça les regardent finalement... ils choisissent leur mort... le problème bien souvent c'est qu'ils emportent avec eux des gens qui eux n'ont pas bu, ou du moins qui l'ont fait avec modération.

Désolée, picoler c'est sympa, faire la fête itou itou, mais y'a un moment on peut plus tolérer que des mecs avec 4 g d'alcool dans le sang (et moins d'ailleurs) tuent impunément en ayant entre les mains un objet (la voiture) dangereux qu'ils ne peuvent maitriser.

Alors oui l'Etat invente l'alcool triste... peut-être... je crois que le soi-disant argument selon lequel se bourrer la gueule ad nauséam = fiesta, c'est pas signe d'une grande joie intérieure à mon sens, m'enfin... l'alcool gai et joyeux permet quand même de (re)prendre la route.

L'Etat ne fait que rendre visible une réalité cachée, AMHA.

Perso, je sais qu'à une époque, mes potes qui se bourraient la gueule, ils étaient bien contents d'avoir sous la main quelqu'un relativement sobre capable de reprendre la route. Tu rentres chez toi, t'as pas de pbs avec les flics et hop, l'affaire est réglée, tout le monde est content. Ceux qui festoyent sec, ceux qui festoyent plus modestement (parce que tout façon 2 verres leur suffit pour être gayze), et on est content de pouvoir recommencer régulièrement. Trop con quand même de mourrir comme ça...

C'est mon avis, je le partage.
Je ne critique personne sur sa manière de consommer les élixirs alcoolisés, je dis juste que leur liberté ne doit pas entraver ou anéantir celle des autres.


----------



## Jc Milhet (24 Novembre 2005)

non, sans dec, nous savons tous que l'alcool peut etre un fleau....
mais il est vrai, que vendre une bouteille de haut-brion a + de 200¤ avec la mention boire tue....
ça risque d'etre difficile.....
alors l'alcool est-il plus notre patrimoine que notre fleau.....ça, je sais pas....
mais en meme temps, je ne vois pas ce que la mention boire tue va changer....sinon, donner encore une fois une mauvaise image a nos viticulteurs.....parce que le fumer tue, deja , ça ne m'a pas trop deranger, encore si je n'acheter pas mes clopes en espagne, peut etre le prix....
mais dans le cas du vin, si l'etat augement encore le prix du vin....c'est meme pas la peine d'essayer de continuer a produire du vin, hormis pour les 10 grand nom de chaque region,
et surtout, j'en connais deux /trois qui galere pour nous faire un petit vin sublime, ça me ferai bien chier de les voir disparaitre....parce que l'etat se sent, une fois de plus obliger de nous assister comme des gosses....


----------



## Amok (24 Novembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Tu devrais essayer le sexe, aussi.



Zut, grillé !


----------



## Jc Milhet (24 Novembre 2005)

Hippocampe a dit:
			
		

> Tant que c'est les mecs bourrés qui crèvent dans leur bagnole, bah ça les regardent finalement... ils choisissent leur mort... le problème bien souvent c'est qu'ils emportent avec eux des gens qui eux n'ont pas bu, ou du moins qui l'ont fait avec modération.
> 
> Désolée, picoler c'est sympa, faire la fête itou itou, mais y'a un moment on peut plus tolérer que des mecs avec 4 g d'alcool dans le sang (et moins d'ailleurs) tuent impunément en ayant entre les mains un objet (la voiture) dangereux qu'ils ne peuvent maitriser.
> 
> ...




non, hippocampe, tu te trompes en parti de sujet....
le rapport en question concerne surtout les lesions du au trop d'alcool, enfin, a la maladie qu'est l'alcoolisme.....en fait, je ne vois meme pas ou il parle de l'alcool au volant...et ce pour la raison que le buveur occasionnel est plus souvent implique dans des accidents de la route que l'alcoolique...mais je ne sais pas pourquoi....?
quoi qu'il en soit, l'alcool au volant et ce rapport ne sont pas tout a fait pareil et ne vont pas dans le meme sens....


----------



## rezba (24 Novembre 2005)

Mais pour tout ce que tu dis là, hippocampe, il y a déjà un arsenal juridique en place, et qui fonctionne (sauf que les pandores ne respectent aucune règle d'hygiène et font soufler des dizaines d'automobolistes différents dans les mêmes testeurs...).

La question est donc de savoir s'il faut criminaliser l'usage de l'alcool, ou bien se donner les moyens de mieux prévenir et prendre en charge l'alcoolisme, c'est à dire l'abus répété et régulier. Je ne suis pas sûr que les efforts français actuels aillent dans cette deuxième voie.


----------



## jahrom (24 Novembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Tu devrais essayer le sexe, aussi.





			
				Amok a dit:
			
		

> Zut, grillé !



 La charte les gars, la charte....


----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Novembre 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Zut, grillé !




Saignant, à point, bleu ?


----------



## rezba (24 Novembre 2005)

et pour revenir à d'autres considérations :

d'une autre alcoolique mort :






Paix à ton âme, Jean-Claude Izzo


----------



## Stargazer (24 Novembre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> *Boire plus longtemps pour boire moins*
> 
> Les pubs britanniques sont autorisés à partir du 24.11. 2005 à ouvrir après 23 heures. Paradoxalement, le gouvernement espère ainsi réduire la consommation d'alcool.
> 
> Source: le Temps.ch




Je sais pas si ça réduira la consommation mais en tout cas permettra d'étaler les quantités sur la soirée et les effets de l'alcool par la même ... Parce qu'il y a pas mal d'habitués qui enchaînent les pintes à toute allure en très peu de temps avant que les pubs ne ferment et c'est pas forcément bon pour eux. Je sais qu'il n'y a pas besoin d'une fermeture prématurée pour faire la même chose en général, mais en Grande Bretagne ça devenait un problème ... 

Et puis comme ça t'as au moins le temps de savourer ta(es) bière(s) tranquille tout en discutant avec tes amis !


----------



## Jc Milhet (24 Novembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> La question est donc de savoir s'il faut criminaliser l'usage de l'alcool, ou bien se donner les moyens de mieux prévenir et prendre en charge l'alcoolisme, c'est à dire l'abus répété et régulier. Je ne suis pas sûr que les efforts français actuels aillent dans cette deuxième voie.



voila, criminaliser.... ou prevenir....
et bien prevenir, mais calement, et sagement.....
ce chabalier, je l'ai vu dans 2/3 emissions.....depuis qu'il a décuvé, c'est une vrai sauvage....
il est limite extreme....


----------



## duracel (24 Novembre 2005)

Qui a dit:
"La vie est une maladie mortelle, sexuellement transmissible".


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (24 Novembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Le pire, c'est qu'ils vont nous pourrir la mort. :rateau:
> 
> N'empêche, on vit une époque formidable. Le gouvernement français demande à un ex-alcoolique célèbre de réunir un groupe de travail et de pondre un rapport, sous l'égide de l'Etat. Ledit rapport est publié aux éditions Robert Laffont, et n'est donc pas disponible au téléchargement, ni d'aucune autre manière gratuite.
> Pendant ce temps, un député de l'Hérault, viticulteur près de chez moi et chef de service de gastro-entérologie à l'hopital Pompidou, mène la bataille parlementaire pour assouplir la loi Evin, contre le gouvernement qu'il soutient par ailleurs.
> ...



Tu peux te rabattre sur les rapports de Mgr Chabalier qui lui aussi a dû boire du vin (de messe)


----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Novembre 2005)

duracel a dit:
			
		

> Qui a dit:
> "La vie est une maladie mortelle, sexuellement transmissible".



Justement, à partir d'un certain dosage il n'y a plus grand chose à transmettre...


----------



## duracel (24 Novembre 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Justement, à partir d'un certain dosage il n'y a plus grand chose à transmettre...



Si, si, y'a toujours un truc, mais la qualité devient alors aléatoire.


----------



## rezba (24 Novembre 2005)

Pitch/fork/work a dit:
			
		

> Tu peux te rabattre sur les rapports de Mgr Chabalier qui lui aussi a dû boire du vin (de messe)



A PhnomPenh, il a surtout du picoler de l'alcool de riz.


----------



## jahrom (24 Novembre 2005)

Hippocampe a dit:
			
		

> ...
> 
> L'Etat ne fait que rendre visible une réalité cachée, AMHA.
> 
> ...



AMHA ? c'est quoi ? je connais le MDMA mais le AMHA, connais pas...


----------



## Anonyme (24 Novembre 2005)

Ce genre d'étiquetage me semble être un gadget inutile (sauf à faire mousser les "pourfendeurs de l'alcolisme, que c'est très vilain")

Combien ont arrêté de fumer en raison des mentions sur les paquets de clopes ?

Mais, comme ça, on évite de trop réflechir à une politique efficasse de prévention et d'information. On laisse ça aux associations, comme beaucoup d'autres choses.


----------



## supermoquette (24 Novembre 2005)

C'est pas nouveau, et alors ?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Novembre 2005)

C'est vrai que ce genre de mesure fait ch... pour nous, vrais épicuriens, qui savons aprécier alcool et tabac. Mais il faut se dire qu'il y a une vraie parte de la population pour laquelle c'est un enfer : 4 paquets par jours, achats uniquement de bouteilles (j'en vois dans ma superette)...
Alors les pouvoirs publics se dédoinent en publiant ces écriteaux. Sans autre mesure de fond : peu de médecins alcoologues, marché du patch ou des gri-gri anti-tabac...
Et c'est toujours les gens qui ont une consommation mesurée qui se voient montrés du doigts, comme des parias.

J'ai beaucoup à reprocher à dame nature sur le corps qu'elle m'a donné mais j'ai un avantage : je peux ne pas décuiter pendant deux semaines et être à jeun les six suivants, je ne fume que tous les 4-5 mois pendant environ 1 semaine et pour les fêtes... sans dépendance aucune. Je ne laisserai dire à personne que dans les périodes de consommation je suis un drogué des plaisirs de ce monde.


----------



## rezba (24 Novembre 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> edit pour rezba et amok : J'adooooore baiser bourré....



Ouais. Tes partenaires, pas trop.


----------



## La mouette (24 Novembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Ouais. Tes partenaires, pas trop.




C'est le nouveau petit nom pour ses paluches ???


----------



## rezba (24 Novembre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> C'est le nouveau petit nom pour ses paluches ???



Malooooowwwww !!!

Y'a la Mouette qui te traite de paluche.


----------



## La mouette (24 Novembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Malooooowwwww !!!
> 
> Y'a la Mouette qui te traite de paluche.



 mon corps est sous influence..j'ai pas bu l'étiquette...vite je vais sortir un rapport gouvernemental sur la bibine en hivers...pas facile de boire un verre de bière par -3°C :rateau:


----------



## jahrom (24 Novembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Malooooowwwww !!!
> 
> Y'a la Mouette qui te traite de paluche.




Laisse, laisse, c'est pas grave va....

D'ailleurs je n'ai qu'une partenaire, hum hum...


----------



## La mouette (24 Novembre 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Laisse, laisse, c'est pas grave va....
> 
> D'ailleurs je n'ai qu'une partenaire, hum hum...




:rose: les ravages de l'alcool...je savais bien qu'il fallait pas arrêter....:rose: :rateau: 

Malow, Jahrom


----------



## jahrom (24 Novembre 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> D'ailleurs je n'ai qu'une partenaire, hum hum...



Et quand je bois j'en vois plusieurs, d'ou l'intérêt de boire...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (24 Novembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> et pour revenir à d'autres considérations :
> d'une autre alcoolique mort ...




d'un autre également :


----------



## La mouette (24 Novembre 2005)

:mouais: <- clic me please !!


----------



## macinside (24 Novembre 2005)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> d'un autre également :



un vivant :






un mort :






:rateau:


----------



## La mouette (24 Novembre 2005)

Il est plus difficile de mettre la photo d'une personne connue qui ne picole pas, ou qui ne l'a jamais fait....


----------



## Amok (24 Novembre 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> un vivant :
> un mort :
> :rateau:



Un qui est un peu entre les deux (selon l'heure)


----------



## ikiki (24 Novembre 2005)

Mouais l'alcoolisme est une maladie, maladie qui peut en engendrer d'autres par une conssomation régulière et importante...  

Mais le vin - contenant beaucoup de composés antioxydant qui diminuent la probabilité d'apparition de cancer (sans oublier ses qualités organoleptiques  ) - faut-il encourager sa consommation pour autant?


----------



## Dos Jones (24 Novembre 2005)

Ravages...






[MGZ] WhiteCat...


----------



## Malow (24 Novembre 2005)

Hey !!! Je viens de voire joel au bar du coin de la rue ....


----------



## quetzalk (24 Novembre 2005)

Mouais... :mouais: 

Comme souvent dans ce genre de discussion, chacun projette sur la place publique sa propre conception et surtout son propre rapport à la drogue en question. 
Moi ça m'emmerde de voir FUMER TUE sur mes paquets de tabac parce que je suis dépendant et que je n'arrive pas à m'arrêter, et que mes études m'ont appris que c'est la vérité : FUMER TUE. Dois-je reprocher à l'Etat pétri de ses contradictions de me rappeler ce message ? je ne crois pas.

Mais pour l'alcool c'est plus compliqué : car si personne n'a jamais trouvé "rigolo" de fumer une cigarette, l'alcool est toujours associé à la festivité, la convivialité, l'esthétisme et le bon goût... Facile d'en rester là et de pousser des cris de pucelle effarouchée quand on touche à cet aspect là. Mais pour avoir vu (et tenté de soigner... :rateau: ) des centaines de malades alcooliques, dépendants ou "abuseurs" (le stade juste avant la dépendance), je peux vous dire que c'est une belle merde. Qu'ils/elles se shootent au Haut Brion, à l'Eau de Cologne (si, si...), à la Valstar ou au Jack Daniels, le résultat est le même : santé foutue, couple foutu, enfants foutus, voiture confisquée, boulot terminé... et ça va vite, tellement vite la dégringolade... et tellement loin, tellement fort... et la prise de conscience arrive tellement toujours trop tard, tellement au moment où on est à la rue (il fait froid), où le foie signale sa retraite prématurée, où le cerveau confit s'égare... 

Alors oui : 
- l'alcool est une drogue dure, toxique même à faible dose sur à peu près tous les organes du corps humain (foie, cerveau, coeur en premier)
- on ne doit pas confondre son propre usage (que de toutes façons on estimera toujours "modéré" et "raisonnable") avec le rapide et dangereux glissement vers la dépendance auquel chacun est exposé (même et surtout s'il pense le contraire...  ), et surtout pas juger les campagnes de prévention/information à l'aune de ce seul critère personnel... 
- il ne faut pas occulter les dangers réels sous prétexte que l'Etat fait n'importe quoi depuis belle lurette dans ce domaine (Rezba on avait déjà parlé de la MILDT je crois, ils n'ont pas fait que des trucs géniaux non plus, hein... ). La misère des centres d'alcoologie, le lobbying odieux des alcooliers... beurk, bref.
- les messages "Boire Tue" ne sont probablement qu'une connerie de plus, mais ça a le mérite de faire parler de la question.


----------



## Hippocampe (24 Novembre 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> AMHA ? c'est quoi ? je connais le MDMA mais le AMHA, connais pas...


Mouarff  

@ stook et rezba :  oui, oui je sais que le rapport en question n'a rien à voir avec le pb de l'alcool au volant.
Mon post faisait juste écho au poste de malden


			
				madlen a dit:
			
		

> C'est la ou ça devient grave... car j'ai l'impression que les gens ce "bourre la gueule" tout seul chez eux de peur de prendre la voiture pour aller boire un coup dans un bar entre amis.


et un peu à un des tiens rezba (number 17).

C'est surtout que ça me fait penser que la manière dont est traitée le pb de l'alcoolisme en France, ressemble un peu à la manière de faire pour la sécurité routière (désolé je fais chier avec ça... je suis absolument pas militante, mais je fais partie d'une équipe de chercheurs qui bossent là-dessus, donc...). A savoir, punir, criminaliser, réprimer, alors que la seule voie possible c'est la prévention.

GROSSE PARENTHESE - Je vais dévier sérieux du sujet là mais un évènement m'est arrivé cette année qui m'a fait prendre consience d'un truc. 
Et puis j'aime bien vous raconter ma vie... je sais vous vous en foutez mais tant pis, moi ça me fait plaisir... :love: :love: ...hum hum.

Donc. J'ai eu un gros carton en bagnole (pris en sandwich contre un muret en béton par un 38 tonnes) cette année. Miraculée !! Je n'étais pas en tort (0 g alcool dans le sang , pas d'excès de vitesse). Le gars dans son camion ne m'a pas vu, lui-même était net et roulait à la vitesse réglementée.

Bon bref, tout ça pour dire quoi, que même si on arrivait à ce tout le monde respecte tout sur la route, il resterait le facteur humain pur, à savoir l'inattention. Et il resterait un portion certes faible, mais imcompressible d'accidents sur la route.
Et l'inattention peut être engendrée par moultes choses: un boulot qui plait pas, une séparation amoureuse douloureuse, un ras-le-bol général de la vie... enfin bref tout ce qui fait que la vie n'est pas un long fleuve tranquille où la joie et le bonheur sont deux éléments furtifs (pour certains y'en a même jamais).
Au volant, penser à autre chose qu'à la route, y'a plus assez de concentration et le danger est plus important (arf... on dirait un prof qui parle beurk)
Donc même si tout le monde respecte tout, c'est finalement la propre vie des gens, ce qu'ils vivent, dans quelle situation ils se trouvent qui sont des facteurs d'accidents.

Alors bref là aussi, tout ça pour dire quoi (oui c'est bon j'y arrive...).
Les conduites à risques (je ne parlent pas là des épicuriens hein) sont souvent pratiquées ensemble, à mon sens, parce que les gens sont mal à l'aise dans leur vie.
On se réfugie dans l'alcool à un stade de non retour comme on roule à 150 bourré parce qu'on est malheureux. Je connais des gens qui roulent bourrés, mais comme ils font partie des classes sociales les plus élevées, les plus informées, ben ils rentrent chez eux à 20 à l'heure, histoire de limiter les dégâts si y'avait un problème (heu je ne cautionne pas hein...). 
L'alcoolisme, le vrai (mais je me trompe peut-être)touche essentiellement les classes les plus défavorisées, celles qui n'ont plus d'espoir en rien, ces mêmes classes qui elles-même payent le plus lourd tribu à la route. Et ce n'est parce qu'ils sont ivres mort, non, c'est parce qu'ils sont dans des situations de détresse importante.

Alors la question de la prévention, oui, c'est la solution ça c'est sûr... mais comment faire pour la mettre vraiment en oeuvre dans un monde si difficile où tout le monde n'est pas logés à la même enseigne, où certains sont des écorchés vifs, trop sensibles, trop humains, trop tout ce que vous voulez...


----------



## La mouette (24 Novembre 2005)

Hippocampe a dit:
			
		

> L'alcoolisme, le vrai (mais je me trompe peut-être)touche essentiellement les classes les plus défavorisées, celles qui n'ont plus d'espoir en rien, ces mêmes classes qui elles-même payent le plus lourd tribu à la route. Et ce n'est parce qu'ils sont ivres mort, non, c'est parce qu'ils sont dans des situations de détresse importante.




Je n'en suis pas certain, l'alcoolisme touche toutes les classes sociales, sans distinction ...


----------



## quetzalk (24 Novembre 2005)

Hippocampe a dit:
			
		

> L'alcoolisme, le vrai (mais je me trompe peut-être)touche essentiellement les classes les plus défavorisées, celles qui n'ont plus d'espoir en rien,



Non. 
Surtout pas.
L'alcool est une drogue dure. Cela signifie qu'il n'y a pas, qu'il n'y aura jamais d'abri sûr à 100% (pour vous donner une idée de la puissance du produit, dites-vous qu'il y a des alcooliques dans les pays musulmans fondamentalistes...). Le facteur social joue un rôle mais pas majeur. 
Le modèle de Zola existe certes, mais n'est pas tout.

Après, tout le monde n'est pas égal devant le risque de dépendance mais il n'y a pas de réel consensus sur les facteurs de risque. Evidemment la personnalité influe sur ce risque, le contexte, etc... mais pas de généralité "simple" là-dessus.
Il est même parfois plus difficile d'aller chercher des soins alcoologiques quand on est avocat que quand on est plâtrier-peintre.


----------



## sofiping (24 Novembre 2005)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

>



Ecrire sur l'etiquette .... *Ne pas boire par les yeux!!!*


----------



## La mouette (24 Novembre 2005)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> je renvoie au lien de La Mouette plus haut sur l'AA, parmi les membres :
> 14% de retraités
> 11% de travailleurs autonomes
> 10% gestion/administration
> 10% professionnel/technicien




Tout les alcooliques ne sont pas inscrit aux AA...


----------



## loustic (24 Novembre 2005)

Hippocampe a dit:
			
		

> ...C'est surtout que ça me fait penser que la manière dont est traitée le pb de l'alcoolisme en France, ressemble un peu à la manière de faire pour la sécurité routière (désolé je fais chier avec ça... je suis absolument pas militante, mais je fais partie d'une équipe de chercheurs qui bossent là-dessus, donc...). A savoir, punir, criminaliser, réprimer, alors que la seule voie possible c'est la prévention.
> ...
> Alors la question de la prévention, oui, c'est la solution ça c'est sûr... mais comment faire pour la mettre vraiment en oeuvre...


Quelqu'un qui ne fait pas partie d'une équipe de chercheurs a-t-il le droit de dire - voire de penser - que : La prévention efficace c'est la répression ?


----------



## quetzalk (24 Novembre 2005)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Quelqu'un qui ne fait pas partie d'une équipe de chercheurs a-t-il le droit de dire - voire de penser - que : La prévention efficace c'est la répression ?



Bof. Sur la route il faut les deux. Dans la vie aussi, car dans ce domaine les deux sont souvent intriqués (loi de 75 sur les alcooliques dangereux, injonctions de soins, etc.). Mettre les gens malades ou pas face à leur responsabilité pénale peut aussi les aider à amorcer un tournant bénéfique. La répression seule n'est pas efficace, dans ce domaine.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Novembre 2005)

Donc personne n'a de solution miracle et toute faite à l'alcolisme en France ?
Je suis déçu.

PS pour supermoquette : ben non, rien de nouveau, et alors ?


----------



## Hippocampe (24 Novembre 2005)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> je renvoie au lien de La Mouette plus haut sur l'AA, parmi les membres :
> 14% de retraités
> 11% de travailleurs autonomes
> 10% gestion/administration
> 10% professionnel/technicien



Moui, ça reste très vaste: alors 11 % de travailleurs autonomes... voyons à quoi cela fait-il référence... des gens à leur compte, c'est ça ?? Si c'est ça, les mecs qui ont des petits entreprises de bâtiment, de calorifuge, de je-sais pas moi... les boulots un peu durs... genre ouvriers à leur compte...
ouais mais on peut aussi y trouver des architecte, des médecins, etc.

14% de retraités : alors là on peut pas faire plus vaste !!!

bon bref... ça ne présente pas le partage en classes sociales. 

Alors d'accord je veux bien que l'alcoolisme existe aussi dans les classes supérieures... mais quelle est la proportion d'alcooliques chez les riches et chez les pauvres ?? (ouais j'aime le manichéisme...  )
Pour moi, il existe une inégalité sociale et professionnelle face à l'alcoolisme.
Allez disons que dans les classes supérieures, l'alcoolisme est aussi plus facilement sous-estimé ?? Oui peut-être...


----------



## al02 (24 Novembre 2005)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> Oui et des artistes / musiciens / photographes...



Ceux qui ont un Mac, quoi !


----------



## La mouette (24 Novembre 2005)

Hippocampe a dit:
			
		

> Allez disons que dans les classes supérieures, l'alcoolisme est aussi plus facilement sous-estimé ?? Oui peut-être...





Une cadre sup qui se bourre toute la journée dans les grands palaces, ça fait moins sale qu'un clodo à la sortie du métro ...


----------



## Hippocampe (24 Novembre 2005)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Quelqu'un qui ne fait pas partie d'une équipe de chercheurs a-t-il le droit de dire - voire de penser - que : La prévention efficace c'est la répression ?


Alors sois je me suis mal exprimé, sois tu as mal lu...
J'ai écris : "... alors que la seule voie possible c'est la prévention... (plus loin) ...la question de la prévention, oui, c'est la solution ça c'est sûr... mais comment faire pour la mettre vraiment en oeuvre"

des phrases que toi-moi tu cites...

Alors, histoire que tout soit bien clair : LA PREVENTION EST LA SEULE VOIE QUI ABOUTIRA A QUELQUE CHOSE.


----------



## loustic (24 Novembre 2005)

Hippocampe a dit:
			
		

> 14% de retraités : alors là on peut pas faire plus vaste !!!


Ou peut-être parce que les retraités ont le temps de s'en occuper.



			
				Hippocampe a dit:
			
		

> ...Allez disons que dans les classes supérieures, l'alcoolisme est aussi plus facilement sous-estimé ?? Oui peut-être...


Les classes supérieures ? Ah ! Oui ! CM1 CM2 etc.


----------



## La mouette (24 Novembre 2005)

Hippocampe a dit:
			
		

> Alors, histoire que tout soit bien clair : LA PREVENTION EST LA SEULE VOIE QUI ABOUTIRA A QUELQUE CHOSE.




L'état a besoin de son quota de buveurs pour faire rentrer des taxes dans ses caisses ( pas de jeux de mots  ) vides.
Alors prévention ?.., oui mais pas trop...ce serait contre productif pour l'état...

Va comprendre ....


----------



## PATOCHMAN (24 Novembre 2005)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> Je propose d'écrire ceci sur les bouteilles de vin à l'avenir :
> "un verre ça va, 3 verres ça va mieux..."





			
				rezba a dit:
			
		

> Le pire, c'est qu'ils vont nous pourrir la mort. :rateau:



Vivre, ça me tue...


----------



## Hippocampe (24 Novembre 2005)

C'est la fête des chevaux des mers aujourd'hui... y manque plus que sonnyboy, et hop... 



			
				Picouto a dit:
			
		

> Oui et des artistes / musiciens / photographes...


Oui aussi aussi... j'y avais pas pensé... ah mais là où se positionnent-ils dans l'échelle sociale ??
Très cultivés pour la plupart, ne roulant pas forcément sur l'or, c'est vrai... je sais pas...



			
				La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Une cadre sup qui se bourre toute la journée dans les grands palaces, ça fait moins sale qu'un clodo à la sortie du métro ...


Le gars dans son palace il associe sans doute sa consommation à un mode de vie, genre un mode raffiné du "savoir boire" (parce que lui il picole pas de la piquette mais plutôt du cognac Louis XIV à 150¤ le verre) ... le clodo lui ben je sais pas : c'est l'alcool qui l'a amené dans la rue ou c'est la rue qui l'a mené vers l'alcool, je sais pas... j'aimerai bien savoir pourtant.



			
				loustic a dit:
			
		

> Ou peut-être parce que les retraités ont le temps de s'en occuper.


 hein ?? je comprends pas... les retraités ont le temps de S'EN occuper... mais de quoi ??


----------



## quetzalk (24 Novembre 2005)

Hippocampe a dit:
			
		

> ... le clodo lui ben je sais pas : c'est l'alcool qui l'a amené dans la rue ou c'est la rue qui l'a mené vers l'alcool, je sais pas... j'aimerai bien savoir pourtant.



Les deux. Mais on ne peut pas réduire la clochardisation au seul facteur alcool.
Je maintiens ce que j'ai dit, l'alcoolisme est une addiction grave à une drogue dure, pas besoin d'être pauvre pour en profiter (enfin ça aide parce que l'alcool n'est pas cher...). Le cognac hors d'âge (et de prix) n'en est pas moins toxique, à la dose où le consomment les dépendants.


----------



## Pierrou (24 Novembre 2005)

beuh on le sait bien que l'alcool fait des ravages.... c'est po nouveau !!
mais laissez nous nous bourrer la gueule tranquille meeeeeeeeerddeeeuuuuuh !
:rateau:


et pis ce monsieur va nous sortir que le ricard, c'est mal, mais pas le chateauneuf du pape, mais tout le monde a pas les moyens de boire autre chose que de la piquette, laissez les gens tranquille merde !
vont nous mettre sur les paquets que les asperges produisent une urine odorante bientôt aussi


----------



## Amok (24 Novembre 2005)

Petit témoignage personnel : depuis que je suis modo sur macG, je mets toujours de l'eau dans mon vin avant de poster. Eh bien, je me rends compte que cela me rend bien plus méchant.


----------



## Hippocampe (24 Novembre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> L'état a besoin de son quota de buveurs pour faire rentrer des taxes dans ses caisses ( pas de jeux de mots  ) vides.
> Alors prévention ?.., oui mais pas trop...ce serait contre productif pour l'état...
> 
> Va comprendre ....



Mais oui je sais et c'est le même problème avec le tabac et le même problème avec la sécurité routière.


----------



## La mouette (24 Novembre 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> les asperges produisent une urine odorante bientôt aussi




C'est donc ça ?? :love: 

Bières et asperges... bonjour la combinaison...


----------



## Jc Milhet (24 Novembre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Les deux. Mais on ne peut pas réduire la clochardisation au seul facteur alcool.
> Je maintiens ce que j'ai dit, l'alcoolisme est une addiction grave à une drogue dure, pas besoin d'être pauvre pour en profiter (enfin ça aide parce que l'alcool n'est pas cher...). Le cognac hors d'âge (et de prix) n'en est pas moins toxique, à la dose où le consomment les dépendants.



ça, on est d'accord....
mais mettre la mention boire tue sur une bouteille....il ne le font pas dans de nombreux autres pays , et il n'ont pas de soucis tel que les notre, du moins selon le rapport...
je pense qu'il est surtout important de travailler sur la prevention...
mais mettre une etiquette sur les bouteilles, je ne suis pas sur que ce soit la solution...
et economiquement , pour les viticulteurs, c'est pas le top...mais bon...si l'ont parle de santé publique...
en tout cas, ce qui est sur, c'est qu'on dirait que Chabalier, en veux a l'alcool, comme si il pensait que c'est la faute de l'alcool si il est devenu alcoolique....
enfin, je sais pas....je reste extremement dubitatif face a cet histoire.....


----------



## Amok (24 Novembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> ça, on est d'accord....
> mais mettre la mention fumer tue _*sur une bouteille*_....


C'est pourtant une bonne idée !


----------



## Hippocampe (24 Novembre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Les deux. Mais on ne peut pas réduire la clochardisation au seul facteur alcool.
> Je maintiens ce que j'ai dit, l'alcoolisme est une addiction grave à une drogue dure, pas besoin d'être pauvre pour en profiter (enfin ça aide parce que l'alcool n'est pas cher...). Le cognac hors d'âge (et de prix) n'en est pas moins toxique, à la dose où le consomment les dépendants.


  Je ne remets pas en cause le fait que c'est une drogue dure, addictive et toxique quelque soi l'appartenance sociale du buveur.


----------



## Jc Milhet (24 Novembre 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> C'est pourtant une bonne idée !



moqueur....


----------



## Jc Milhet (24 Novembre 2005)

d'ailleurs, ils vont mettre quoi sur les bouteilles...
"boire tue....", non....?
sinon, si on ne boit plus, on meurt, oui, mais surtout déshydraté....
non, faut mettre, "se mettre une caisse avec des amis ou tout seul, tue..."

reste "boire de l'alcool tue"....mais bon....faudra reduire la police....


----------



## La mouette (24 Novembre 2005)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> j'imagine la tronche des japonais devant les étiquettes "Boire tue" sur les bouteilles de Bojo nouvo :rateau:




Il faudrait mettre l'étiquette au fond de la bouteille ...comme ça tu ne la voit qu'une fois la bouteille vide...


----------



## rezba (24 Novembre 2005)

Comme les verres de saké.


----------



## Jc Milhet (24 Novembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Comme les verres de saké.



non, y a rien dans les verres de saké, tu parle d'alcool de rose....
tu sais, quand on parle d'alcool, faut etre precis....
parce qu'a 10% pret, ça change tout....


----------



## jpmiss (24 Novembre 2005)




----------



## jpmiss (24 Novembre 2005)

Vbulltin bégaye​


----------



## Hippocampe (24 Novembre 2005)

Oh ben m*** je vois double !!


----------



## madlen (24 Novembre 2005)

Hippocampe a dit:
			
		

> Oh ben m*** je vois double !!



Pas moi la pause était un peu courte


----------



## loustic (24 Novembre 2005)

mais mettre la mention fumer tue sur une bouteille....


			
				Amok a dit:
			
		

> C'est pourtant une bonne idée !


Maintenant on fume des bouteilles par ici ! Incroyable ! Vides ou pleines ?


----------



## loustic (24 Novembre 2005)

Hippocampe a dit:
			
		

> hein ?? je comprends pas... les retraités ont le temps de S'EN occuper... mais de quoi ??


De l' AA dont il était question.


----------



## Fulvio (24 Novembre 2005)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> mais mettre la mention fumer tue sur une bouteille....
> 
> Maintenant on fume des bouteilles par ici ! Incroyable ! Vides ou pleines ?



Que si, c'est une bonne idée ! T'imagines pas ce que la jeunesse peut faire d'un bouteille à moitié pleine, d'une paille, d'un briquet et d'un morceau de savon :afraid: :rateau:

(j'ai volontairement changé l'un des ingrédients pour ne pas que vous essayez chez vous, alors hein, pas de blague !)


----------



## madlen (24 Novembre 2005)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Que si, c'est une bonne idée ! T'imagines pas ce que la jeunesse peut faire d'un bouteille à moitié pleine, d'une paille, d'un briquet et d'un morceau de savon :afraid: :rateau:
> 
> (j'ai volontairement changé l'un des ingrédients pour ne pas que vous essayez chez vous, alors hein, pas de blague !)


----------



## loustic (24 Novembre 2005)

Hippocampe a dit:
			
		

> Alors, histoire que tout soit bien clair : LA PREVENTION EST LA SEULE VOIE QUI ABOUTIRA A QUELQUE CHOSE.


OUI MONSIEUR L'AGENT
A VOS ORDRES MONSIEUR LE GENDARME


----------



## je hais les ordis (24 Novembre 2005)

quand est-ce qu'on parle de la légalisation du cannabis ??


----------



## jpmiss (24 Novembre 2005)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Que si, c'est une bonne idée ! T'imagines pas ce que la jeunesse peut faire d'un bouteille à moitié pleine, d'une paille, d'un briquet et d'un morceau de savon :afraid: :rateau:
> 
> (j'ai volontairement changé l'un des ingrédients pour ne pas que vous essayez chez vous, alors hein, pas de blague !)



Ouais mais là on s'éloigne du sujet car pour ca on utilise une bouteille d'eau minérale, de coca, de banga... bref une bouteille en plastique (pour pouvoir faire un trou dedans).

Cela dit ca existe encore le pinard 5 étoiles en bouteille plastique? Depuis que la villageoise est passée au tetra brick j'ai perdu tous mes repères


----------



## loustic (24 Novembre 2005)

On bavardait tranquillement en fumant des bouteilles... et lui il veunt faire fermer MacG, ça va pas ?



 
:hosto:


----------



## Jc Milhet (24 Novembre 2005)

je hais les ordis a dit:
			
		

> quand est-ce qu'on parle de la légalisation du cannabis ??


----------



## Luc G (24 Novembre 2005)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> m'en fout je n'achète que des cubis


Tant que tu ne passes pas à ça :







1 000 000 de litres  

Pour plus d'infos

Sinon, le sujet est d'autant plus complexe qu'il mêle des choses très différentes : l'alcool festif partie de la culture française et l'alcoolisme, maladie grave ; et qu'en plus ces choses différentes ne sont pas aussi indépendantes qu'on le voudrait ou qu'on le croirait : prendre une cuite ne mène pas forcément à l'alcoolisme (mon expérience personnelle à l'heure actuelle  ) mais ça savonne quand même le parquet pour y arriver, soi ou d'autres.

Alors, personnellement, je ne sais pas.

(Sinon, hors-sujet, Chabalier est lozérien, ce qui tendrait à me le rendre sympathique, même si on pourrait trouver des contre-exemples chez les hommes de la télé d'origine lozérienne  )


----------



## Anonyme (24 Novembre 2005)

N'empêche qu'il est vraiment pas dégueu le beaujolais cette année. J'avais encore pas gouté la version "village", généralement meilleure, je ne suis pas déçu.


----------



## loustic (24 Novembre 2005)

Luc G

La Lozère est un département pauvre en viticulture.

Et pourtant un salon des vins s'est déroulé à Mende ! Et dans le gymnase du Lycée !


----------



## joeldu18cher (24 Novembre 2005)

principaux repères du rapport chabalier :


un Français sur dix est malade de l'alcool. Cinq millions de personnes sont concernés par une consommation abusive. L'alcool est responsable de 10 % des décès : chaque jour, cinq personnes meurent d'un accident impliquant l'alcool. Qui est également la première cause de mortalité chez les jeunes, et la première cause non génétique de handicap chez l'enfant.


----------



## joeldu18cher (24 Novembre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Mouais... :mouais:
> 
> Comme souvent dans ce genre de discussion, chacun projette sur la place publique sa propre conception et surtout son propre rapport à la drogue en question.
> Moi ça m'emmerde de voir FUMER TUE sur mes paquets de tabac parce que je suis dépendant et que je n'arrive pas à m'arrêter, et que mes études m'ont appris que c'est la vérité : FUMER TUE. Dois-je reprocher à l'Etat pétri de ses contradictions de me rappeler ce message ? je ne crois pas.
> ...


----------



## Anonyme (24 Novembre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Mouais... :mouais:
> 
> Comme souvent dans ce genre de discussion, chacun projette sur la place publique sa propre conception et surtout son propre rapport à la drogue en question.
> Moi ça m'emmerde de voir FUMER TUE sur mes paquets de tabac parce que je suis dépendant et que je n'arrive pas à m'arrêter, et que mes études m'ont appris que c'est la vérité : FUMER TUE. Dois-je reprocher à l'Etat pétri de ses contradictions de me rappeler ce message ? je ne crois pas.
> ...


----------



## al02 (24 Novembre 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

>


----------



## Jc Milhet (24 Novembre 2005)

al02 a dit:
			
		

>


----------



## loustic (24 Novembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

>


----------



## Luc G (24 Novembre 2005)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Luc G
> 
> La Lozère est un département pauvre en viticulture.
> 
> Et pourtant un salon des vins s'est déroulé à Mende ! Et dans le gymnase du Lycée !



Ben oui, la vigne pousse mal en Lozère (enfin dans 90% de la Lozère) mais le vin vieillit bien, vu le climat : ça compense.


----------



## JPTK (24 Novembre 2005)




----------



## molgow (24 Novembre 2005)

Quelque chose qui m'agace, c'est de nous faire croire que l'alcoolisme et la surconsommation d'alcool sont des problèmes en soi. On ne devient pas alcoolique comme on attrape la grippe, c'est pas en supprimant l'alcool qu'on éliminera les malades, ils auront juste d'autres symptômes (suicides ? autres drogues ?).
On parle tout le temps des jeunes qui se saoûlent toujours plus souvent, et toujours plus jeune. Mais on ferait bien de tenter de comprendre pourquoi ? La société transmet à la jeunesse des messages forts comme "si tu réussis pas brillamment à l'école et dans tes études, t'es un moins que rien", "si t'es pas habillé super à la mode avec des habits bien chers, t'es un gros naze", et pour une grande partie des jeunes, l'entrée dans le monde du travail c'est souvent entrer au chômage, sans compter que l'avenir ne s'annonce pas radieux (pollution, chômage, vieillissement de la population, etc...). Y a pas mal de raisons de vouloir s'évader et échapper au quotidien, non ?
Bref, pour moi, la société de concurrence à tout prix et de consommation dans laquelle on vit ne doit pas être étrangère à l'augmentation de consommation d'alcool.


----------



## jpmiss (24 Novembre 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

>



En plus je confirme que c'est vrai!


----------



## molgow (24 Novembre 2005)

Vous avez remarqué ? En quelque sorte, je (surtout mon message) suis coincé entre 2 paires de nichons ! :love:


----------



## La mouette (24 Novembre 2005)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Bref, pour moi, la société de concurrence à tout prix et de consommation dans laquelle on vit ne doit pas être étrangère à l'augmentation de consommation d'alcool.




Et si la consommation d'alcool dérangeait uniquement parceque cela nuit à la productivité des entreprises ...

L'état se fiche des alcooliques , la preuve elle prélève des taxes .... sans s'énerver autrement....

Lorsque l'encaissement des taxes liées à l'alcool sera égale aux coûts engendrés par l'alcoolisme, là l'état feras qqchose..

En Russie, l'état commence à bouger, car l'alcoolisme des Russes devient préocupante pour l'économie...et la natalité...vous avez dit bizarre....???


----------



## JPTK (24 Novembre 2005)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Quelque chose qui m'agace, c'est de nous faire croire que l'alcoolisme et la surconsommation d'alcool sont des problèmes en soi. On ne devient pas alcoolique comme on attrape la grippe, c'est pas en supprimant l'alcool qu'on éliminera les malades, ils auront juste d'autres symptômes (suicides ? autres drogues ?).
> On parle tout le temps des jeunes qui se saoûlent toujours plus souvent, et toujours plus jeune. Mais on ferait bien de tenter de comprendre pourquoi ? La société transmet à la jeunesse des messages forts comme "si tu réussis pas brillamment à l'école et dans tes études, t'es un moins que rien", "si t'es pas habillé super à la mode avec des habits bien chers, t'es un gros naze", et pour une grande partie des jeunes, l'entrée dans le monde du travail c'est souvent entrer au chômage, sans compter que l'avenir ne s'annonce pas radieux (pollution, chômage, vieillissement de la population, etc...). Y a pas mal de raisons de vouloir s'évader et échapper au quotidien, non ?
> Bref, pour moi, la société de concurrence à tout prix et de consommation dans laquelle on vit ne doit pas être étrangère à l'augmentation de consommation d'alcool.




Et oui on ferait mieux de s'interroger sur le pourquoi de cette volonté de s'extraire de soit ou du moins d'un quotidien, d'une réalité. Supprimons l'alcool et comme tu le fais justement remarquer, le problème se déplacera ailleurs, un peu comme les pauvres qu'on vire des centres villes.

Alors faite du sport, je veux bien mais bon ça va 5 minutes, j'ai déjà le corps de Carl Lewis, il me faut autre chose ! :love: 

Alors attention, je suis pour une prévention accrue de l'alcoolisme, je suis aussi pour une plus grande sévérité quand à la vente et la publicité concernant l'alcool, le fait que la cible 1ère des alcooliers comme des marchands de clopes soient les moins de 15 ans me gêne carrément, surtout qu'ils le nient et mentent effrontément quand on les questionne sur le sujet, pourtant c'est flagrant et c'est l'objectif n°1 de leur propagande, les jeunes pour ne pas dire les gamins.


D'ailleurs tout récemment on a vu que la baisse de consommation de tabac avait engendré une hausse de la conso d'alcool chez les jeunes, c'est moins cher donc on boit plus et on fume un peu moins, logique.

Mais on ne prendra pas le problème à bras le corps car il est insurmontable et insondable, j'ai bien peur qu'on ne puisse pas y faire grand chose, c'est un modèle mondial qu'il faudrait réformer, dans un système plus équitable, moins angoissant, avec de véritables perspectives d'avenir, on se défoncerait moins la gueule, quel que soit la drogue, légale ou pas.


----------



## joeldu18cher (24 Novembre 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> j'ai déjà le corps de Carl Lewis,
> (...)
> défoncerait moins la gueule, quel que soit la drogue, légale ou pas.




dans quel état est carl lewis en ce moment ..? il doit se faire vieux  :rateau: 

sinon, c'est vrai que derrière notre besoin d'ivresse .... il ya forcément un manque plus profond ...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (24 Novembre 2005)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> ou un besoin d'abandon ?




*Quid*
du plaisir ?


----------



## JPTK (24 Novembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Quid*
> du plaisir ?



Une part infime des comportements addictif et j'ai dit infime, pas négligeable pour autant heureusement


----------



## joeldu18cher (24 Novembre 2005)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> ou un besoin d'abandon ?


aussi , surement ... passer sa vie à calculer, à calibrer , à se méfier, à controler ... ce n'est ni une ivresse, ni un plaisir , ni une liberté ... vivre c'est aussi parfois s'envoler, se consumer, partager au delà des barrières ordinaires ... embellir ce qui a quelque chose de profondément mélancolique le reste du temps ... 

pur fils a raison , il faut aussi du plaisir


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (24 Novembre 2005)

*Désolé mon Jojo18 mais...*
élargissons le débat


----------



## joeldu18cher (24 Novembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Désolé mon Jojo18 mais...*
> élargissons le débat


 mm blague d'initiés ... je pige pas tout:rateau:


----------



## Jc Milhet (25 Novembre 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> mm blague d'initiés ... je pige pas tout:rateau:




tu vois, y en a aussi , qui boivent pour se socialiser....


----------



## Jc Milhet (25 Novembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> tu vois, y en a aussi , qui boivent pour se socialiser....



qui veut etre mon ami, j'ai du Red Bull, faut amener le gin ou la vodka....


----------



## joeldu18cher (25 Novembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> tu vois, y en a aussi , qui boivent pour se socialiser....


mm vu ! je suis asocial tendance ermite:rateau:


----------



## Jc Milhet (25 Novembre 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> mm vu ! je suis asocial tendance ermite:rateau:



bouge pas, je dois avoir un demi-fut de biere, quelque part....


----------



## joeldu18cher (25 Novembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> bouge pas, je dois avoir un demi-fut de biere, quelque part....





 mmm ça dérive là! le sujet!le sujet!


----------



## Dos Jones (25 Novembre 2005)

Même pas un podium....:mouais:



Tous au Bar !!!


----------



## loustic (25 Novembre 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Et oui on ferait mieux de s'interroger sur le pourquoi de cette volonté de s'extraire de soit ou du moins d'un quotidien, d'une réalité. Supprimons l'alcool et comme tu le fais justement remarquer, le problème se déplacera ailleurs, un peu comme les pauvres qu'on vire des centres villes.
> Alors faite du sport, je veux bien mais bon ça va 5 minutes, j'ai déjà le corps de Carl Lewis, il me faut autre chose ! :love:
> Alors attention, je suis pour une prévention accrue de l'alcoolisme, je suis aussi pour une plus grande sévérité quand à la vente et la publicité concernant l'alcool, le fait que la cible 1ère des alcooliers comme des marchands de clopes soient les moins de 15 ans me gêne carrément, surtout qu'ils le nient et mentent effrontément quand on les questionne sur le sujet, pourtant c'est flagrant et c'est l'objectif n°1 de leur propagande, les jeunes pour ne pas dire les gamins.
> D'ailleurs tout récemment on a vu que la baisse de consommation de tabac avait engendré une hausse de la conso d'alcool chez les jeunes, c'est moins cher donc on boit plus et on fume un peu moins, logique.
> Mais on ne prendra pas le problème à bras le corps car il est insurmontable et insondable, j'ai bien peur qu'on ne puisse pas y faire grand chose, c'est un modèle mondial qu'il faudrait réformer, dans un système plus équitable, moins angoissant, avec de véritables perspectives d'avenir, on se défoncerait moins la gueule, quel que soit la drogue, légale ou pas.


D'accord.
... une plus grande sévérité... concernant l'alcool...
Ce qu'on peut craindre c'est que la cible future soit surtout le vin français. Qu'en sera-t-il de la bière, du whisky,... ???


----------



## Anonyme (25 Novembre 2005)

Je prends ce fil en cours et peut-être cela a été déjà dit : l'interdiction ne mènera qu'à une consommation encore plus effrénée d'alcool cf. la Prohibition américaine des années 20.
Le problème de l'alcool est en effet insoluble (dans la société... pas dans l'eau ) et bien sûr de nombreux messages soulignent l'attitude ambigüe de l'Etat, le malaise social qui pousse à boire, à chercher l'oubli, comme dit Loustic.
Mais plutôt que de partir dans une diatribe chiante je vous donne juste mon expérience personnelle. 
Je suis amateur de vin, consommé avec un bon repas, le week-end par exemple. J'ai été ivre deux fois dans ma vie et il y a déjà assez longtemps. Je dois cela au fait que j'ai été "éduqué" au vin. Mon grand-père paternel était un alcoolo fini qui s'en est suicidé. Je ne l'ai pas connu. Pourtant mon père, qui a vécu l'ENFER d'un père alcoolo, a été censé. Interdire tout alcool à ses enfants, comme un tabou absolu, lui a semblé dangereux : il avait peur que par réaction, à l'adolescence, nous ne devenions des pochtrons. J'ai bu mon premier mini-fond de verre à 6/7 ans, servi par mon père, en Anjou. J'ai trouvé çà tout de suite bon. Puis j'ai eu droit à un peu plus en grandissant. Le message de mon père était simple : apprécier un bon produit, avec modération, tout en restant vigilant car c'est un produit alcoolisé.
Avec moi çà a parfaitement marché. J'apprécie la qualité d'un produit, "culturel", j'achète des vins de producteurs, et je le partage. 
Il faut dire aussi que lorsque j'étais ado il n'y avait pas tous ces "prémix" que je trouve particulièrement pernicieux.


----------



## SveDec (25 Novembre 2005)

Dos Jones a dit:
			
		

> Même pas un podium....:mouais:
> 
> 
> 
> Tous au Bar !!!


Dans ton tableau, c'est par an ou par jour ?


----------



## N°6 (25 Novembre 2005)

Le vin, c'est bien... :love:


----------



## supermoquette (25 Novembre 2005)

interdisons l'huile moi je dis


----------



## N°6 (25 Novembre 2005)

L'huile bouillante tue !


----------



## Imaginus (25 Novembre 2005)

Je suis petit fils de vignoble. 
J'ai une cave bien garnie.
J'ai un bar bien garni.
Je bois parfois plus que de raison lors des fetes mais je ne conduis pas.
J'aime l'alcool.
Je bois tous les jours.

L'alcool peut etre une drogue. C'est une évidence.
Puis je m'en passer ? Oui. Mais c'est un plaisir.


----------



## La mouette (26 Novembre 2005)

SveDec a dit:
			
		

> Dans ton tableau, c'est par an ou par jour ?




Par jour je pense  ...

...Sinon il demanderait pas un rapport à un ex alocoolique :rateau:


----------



## SveDec (26 Novembre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Par jour je pense  ...
> 
> ...Sinon il demanderait pas un rapport à un ex alocoolique :rateau:


Ca confirme ce que je pensais


----------



## JPTK (26 Novembre 2005)

Imaginus a dit:
			
		

> Je suis petit fils de vignoble.
> J'ai une cave bien garnie.
> J'ai un bar bien garni.
> Je bois parfois plus que de raison lors des fetes mais je ne conduis pas.




Oui mais tu ne conduis pas parce que tu n'as pas le permis, nuance...


----------



## chroukin (26 Novembre 2005)

Moi je sais ce qu'il faut mettre sur les bouteilles : 


*BOIRE ATTENUE LA SOIF​*
Tiens une porte


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (26 Novembre 2005)

*"L'appétit vient en mangeant,*
 la soif s'en va en buvant."


----------



## chroukin (26 Novembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *"L'appétit vient en mangeant,*
> la soif s'en va en buvant."




Ouais mais des fois en buvant trop ça s'en va aussi


----------



## loustic (26 Novembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> interdisons l'huile moi je dis


Tu veux dire : interdisons *les huiles* ?


----------



## quetzalk (26 Novembre 2005)

Imaginus a dit:
			
		

> Je suis petit fils de vignoble.



C'est ce qui s'appelle "être un gars de la terre" ???


----------



## joeldu18cher (27 Novembre 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> beuh on le sait bien que l'alcool fait des ravages.... c'est po nouveau !!
> mais laissez nous nous bourrer la gueule tranquille meeeeeeeeerddeeeuuuuuh !
> :rateau:


 à ton age, tu es encore plus affligeant:rateau:


----------



## Pierrou (27 Novembre 2005)

ben ouais; mais que veux tu? 


Hier on a été faire boire deux "copines" qui arrêtent pas de se la peter parce qu'elles "drinkent comme des malades" aux tonus de la fac de droit 

soit... avions nous dit, on a acheté deux bouteilles de vodka white spirit :rateau:...
les deux étaient complêtement faites après deux verres :rateau:

ya pas à dire, ça remonte le moral de voir ça 

On les a couchées, on s'est barrés


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (27 Novembre 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> On les a couchées, on s'est barrés



*Vous les avez fait boire*
pour coucher avec ?

Bande de salopards !




 
:rateau:


----------



## Pierrou (27 Novembre 2005)

hé t'es pas fou toi ou quoi?? 

je touche pas à ça, moi !! :affraid:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (27 Novembre 2005)

*Ordures de jeunes !*
quel amateurisme, avec l'alcool elles avaient une chance de se souvenir. Avec du GHB par contre...



 
:rateau:


----------



## quetzalk (27 Novembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Ordures de jeunes !*
> quel amateurisme, avec l'alcool elles avaient une chance de se souvenir. Avec du GHB par contre...
> 
> 
> :rateau:



Ouais enfin le GHB c'est pas toujours facile à manier - souvent ça les ramollit trop... pour ma part je n'en utilise plus guère, faut dire que ma compagne a tendance à s'y oppposer...   :rateau:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Novembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Ordures de jeunes !*
> quel amateurisme, avec l'alcool elles avaient une chance de se souvenir. Avec du GHB par contre...
> 
> 
> ...



C'est vrai qu'à notre époque, une simple promesse de mariage suffisait pour pouvoir se dégorger le poireau... C'était le bon temps...:rateau:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Novembre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Ouais enfin le GHB c'est pas toujours facile à manier - souvent ça les ramollit trop... pour ma part je n'en utilise plus guère, faut dire que ma compagne a tendance à s'y oppposer...   :rateau:



Moi, une fois, je me suis même trompé de verre...


----------



## quetzalk (27 Novembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Moi, une fois, je me suis même trompé de verre...



Et elle t'a abusé ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Novembre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Et elle t'a abusé ?



... Me souviens pas...


----------



## quetzalk (27 Novembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> ... Me souviens pas...



Ptain c'est vraiment dégueulasse... !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Novembre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Ptain c'est vraiment dégueulasse... !


:rose: :rose: :rose: :rose: :rose: :rose:


----------



## Pierrou (27 Novembre 2005)

j'essaierai la prochaine fois 

Nan sérieux, je suis pas trop pour faire boire les gens, mais ces deux là, elles sont tellement connes, pis comme ça elles ont compris qu'on se foutait de leur gueules, et elles vont ptêt nous lâcher la grappe  ( nan pas lêcher la grappe ! :rateau: )


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Novembre 2005)

Quand j'étais à la fac, je n'aimais déjà pas les étudiants... Je vais perséverer...


----------



## Pierrou (27 Novembre 2005)

sais pas, suis pas à la fac


----------



## loustic (27 Novembre 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> sais pas, suis pas à la fac


Pire, la Fac de Droit !!!!!!

C'est la fin des haricots !!!!!!


----------



## Pierrou (27 Novembre 2005)

clur ! :rateau:


----------



## Jc Milhet (28 Novembre 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> mm vu ! je suis asocial tendance ermite:rateau:





			
				joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> à ton age, tu es encore plus affligeant:rateau:




pas qu'asocial, un peu trop prude, non...?
sacré Jojo...


----------



## BBridge (8 Décembre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Mouais... :mouais:
> 
> Comme souvent dans ce genre de discussion, chacun projette sur la place publique sa propre conception et surtout son propre rapport à la drogue en question.
> Moi ça m'emmerde de voir FUMER TUE sur mes paquets de tabac parce que je suis dépendant et que je n'arrive pas à m'arrêter, et que mes études m'ont appris que c'est la vérité : FUMER TUE. Dois-je reprocher à l'Etat pétri de ses contradictions de me rappeler ce message ? je ne crois pas.
> ...


bonjour
Il faut toujours un bouc émissaire, et je trouve que les producteurs de vins et les alcooliers (pourquoi ne dit-on pas les viniers ?!) sont mis au centre du stand de tir. C'est un peu facile et ça réduit dangereusement la réflexion.
Faut il interdire les constructeurs de voitures, les rues, les mac do, les vendeurs de bonbons, les cavistes, les fournisseurs d'accès à Internet, l'amour ? Faut il interdire le danger ou apprendre à le connaitre ? Faut il prohiber ?
Ne vaut-il mieux pas plutôt prendre à bras le corps la prévention ? former dès le plus jeune age aux risques de la vie.
Au canada, il y a des cours d'éducation à l'alcool, comme nous avons ici des cours d'éducation sexuelle ou de prévention routière.
Et puis y a un truc qui moi me tue : savez-vous à quoi servent les taxes prélevées sur les alcools ? Censées au départ être consacrées à la santé et à la prévention ?
Elles sont versées à un organisme qui s'appelle le FOREC et qui finance les 35h.
Plutôt que de produire des rapports prohibitionnistes, on ferait mieux de mettre les choses à leur place...
Non ??


----------



## Anonyme (8 Décembre 2005)

BBridge a dit:
			
		

> (...)
> Elles sont versées à un organisme qui s'appelle le FOREC et qui finance les 35h.
> Plutôt que de produire des rapports prohibitionnistes, on ferait mieux de mettre les choses à leur place...
> Non ??


Si !
Boire pendant 35h tue !


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (8 Décembre 2005)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> Si !
> Boire pendant 35h tue !




*tu es*
cafetier ?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Décembre 2005)

Le cafetier infernal qui enchaînait ses clients et les forçait à boire 35h durant pour protester contre le détournement éhonté des fonds prélevés sur la vente d'alcool au profit des "ces feignasses de fonctionnaires" (je le cite) a enfin été appréhendé.
"Ce n'est pas moi, c'est la société qui m'a rendu méchant" aurait-il déclaré aux gendarmes venus l'apréhender.
Une bien triste histoire.


----------



## quetzalk (8 Décembre 2005)

BBridge a dit:
			
		

> ... les alcooliers (pourquoi ne dit-on pas les viniers ?!) sont mis au centre du stand de tir. C'est un peu facile et ça réduit dangereusement la réflexion.
> Faut il interdire les constructeurs de voitures, les rues, les mac do, les vendeurs de bonbons, les cavistes, les fournisseurs d'accès à Internet, l'amour ? Faut il interdire le danger ou apprendre à le connaitre ? Faut il prohiber ?



Oui à fond pour la prévention  .
Idem pour une réflexion constructive.

En l'occurence personne n'a parlé d'interdire quoi que ce soit.

Par contre, si tu me trouves UN argument valable pour disculper de l'accusation de cynisme les alcooliers qui vendent des "premix" *explicitement* destinés aux adolescents, là je te paye... une Tourtel ?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Décembre 2005)

Je plussoye. Sans oublier les dizaines de verres alignés dans les soirées étudiantes de boissons anisées promotionelles, sponsor officiel d'une tournée d'artistes gratuite avec une grande radio.


----------



## quetzalk (8 Décembre 2005)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> Je plussoye.



T'as intérêt  .
Allez viens on va s'en jeter un !


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (19 Décembre 2005)

*Les fêtes de fin d'année*
c'est le moment où tout le monde qui ne sait pas quoi offrir offre à tout le monde qui ne sait pas quoi offrir des calendriers de trucs et de machins.
Offrons celui-ci à monsieur Chabalier.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (20 Décembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

>




*Personne n'aurait une imprimante A3*
qualité photo à me prêter ?


----------



## Pierrou (20 Décembre 2005)

Pour que tu t'enfonces encore plus dans la débauche ???
:rateau:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (21 Décembre 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Pour que tu t'enfonces encore plus dans la débauche ???
> :rateau:




*On devrait toujours boire*
à l'écart des appareils photo...


----------



## La mouette (21 Décembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *On devrait toujours boire*
> à l'écart des appareils photo...




C'est plus boire ça...c'est écluser :mouais:


----------



## Pierrou (21 Décembre 2005)

j'vous épargne les miennes !


----------



## Jc Milhet (23 Décembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *On devrait toujours boire*
> à l'écart des appareils photo...




Roh, Pinaise, que de bon souvenirs..... 
enfin, pas tant que ça, il m'en manque quelques uns...


----------



## Stargazer (23 Décembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> Roh, Pinaise, que de bon souvenirs.....
> enfin, pas tant que ça, il m'en manque quelques uns...




En parlant de photo stook ... Il en manque pas mal de ce jour ..


----------



## mikoo (23 Décembre 2005)

ma meilleure amie diane, c'est ma conseillère alcool.
c'est vachement pratique.
:love:


----------



## Anonyme (23 Décembre 2005)

Travaux pratiques dans moins de 24 heures...


----------



## Jc Milhet (24 Décembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> En parlant de photo stook ... Il en manque pas mal de ce jour ..



ben, avec mon DD qui fait des siennes, je n'ose pas trop tripoter mes photos....


----------

